# Phone will not mount in TWRP or CWM



## rootzmonkey (Dec 15, 2011)

My phone shows up as a MTP in Windows 7 via stock. In the Device Manager, I have "SGH-T999" under "Portable Devices".

When I boot into recovery, I tried TWRP and CWM, I am unable to mount. I check Device Manager, and it shows "SAMSUNG_ANDROID_SGH-T999" under "Other Devices" and the properties state there is no driver. I have the Samsung drivers installed, as well as the Google Drivers from the SDK.

Any idea why this is happening?


----------



## Sfetaz (Aug 12, 2012)

I also have this problem and have been unable to find a fix.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rootzmonkey (Dec 15, 2011)

Sfetaz said:


> I also have this problem and have been unable to find a fix.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


From what Ive read since posting this thread, I think Samsung made it so you cannot access the internal storage via USB either from within Android or Recovery. If this is true, Im surprised this isnt clearly stated on the various websites.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

It won't mount like it does when the phone is booted regularly, I just use adb push/adb pull commands to add/delete things from internal/external sd in recovery.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> It won't mount like it does when the phone is booted regularly, I just use adb push/adb pull commands to add/delete things from internal/external sd in recovery.


^^^ This the phone doesn't mount in MTP in recovery. If you want access use adb.


----------

